# לחלוק עצה



## LXNDR

?עד כמה נפוץ הביטוי הזה? האם הוא נחשב תקני או יותר כמין גרסה עממית ל-*להשיא עצה*​


----------



## slus

לחלוק עצה נפוץ למדי.
הוא נראה לי תקני לגמרי.
הוא במשלב יותר נמוך מלהשיא עצה ובמשלב יותר גבוה מלתת עצה.


----------



## amikama

אני לא חושב שהביטוי הזה נפוץ. לא נתקלתי בו בעצם.


----------



## LXNDR

היקרויותיו בתוצואת של גוגל די מעטות​


----------



## Albert Schlef

LXNDR said:


> היקרויותיו בתוצואת של גוגל די מעטות​


הן באותו סדר גודל של ההיקרויות של "היקרויות"


----------



## LXNDR

לא ערכתי השוואה, האמת
אבל דווקא *היקרויות* מופיעה 3900 פעמים לעומת מאה ומשהו של הביטוי הנדון​


----------



## GeriReshef

בדרך כלל אומרים "לתת עצה" אבל הביטוי הזה נשמע תקין ומעט ספרותי


----------



## amikama

אומרים גם "לעוץ עצה", אבל זה כבר נשמע ספרותי למדי. בערך כמו "להשיא עצה", ויותר ספרותי מכל שאר הביטויים שהוזכרו כאן.


----------



## LXNDR

amikama said:


> אומרים גם "לעוץ עצה".



 כן זה גרסה טובה, פרח מראשי​


----------

